# English speaking churches in Queretaro



## kas53 (Dec 27, 2016)

Can anyone tell me of any English-speaking churches in Queretaro? The only posts I found were from 2012. Thanks! 

kas53


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Hmm. All this time I thought that the various gods were multilingual. Maybe not.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

The Gods are but the flock is not..


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

kas53 said:


> Can anyone tell me of any English-speaking churches in Queretaro? The only posts I found were from 2012. Thanks!
> kas53


I don't know of any English speaking churches in Qto., but there is an international newcomers group in town that uses English as their main language and I'll bet they would know if one exists. 

incq


----------



## caligirl34 (Jun 19, 2014)

There is only one English speaking church in Qro as far as I know of. Their Facebook page link with their contact info & directions. Look for English Christian Church or EnglishChurchQueretaro on Facebook.


----------

